# Wie erstelle ich eine Multithreading-Anwendung in Visual C++ Express 2010?



## Crymes (13. Juni 2010)

Hi, kann mir einer sagen, 
wie man seine Anwenung in Threads aufteilen kann?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Juni 2010)

EInfach mal googeln:
"*visual c++ tutorials threads*"

Gleich der erste Link:
Multithreading Tutorial - CodeProject

Dazu gibts hunderte Tuts im Netz.
Einfach mal ein geeignetes suchen.


----------



## Crymes (14. Juni 2010)

Danke, hab's gefunden.


----------

